# clomid round 4



## bexxc

i'm starting my 4th round of clomid this week. i'm ovulating w/it, but no bfp yet. i feel like if it hasn't worked by now, it isn't going to. anybody have any success stories about getting a bfp 4th round or later?


----------



## hollyw79

I've seen quite a few where it actually IS the 4th round that works- I've seen a few journals that have had that happen.. I would say give it a 4th try .. and THEN maybe consider something else. Are you doing an IUI with it?? Usually Clomid works best when paired with an IUI bc of it's affect on the CM.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

At least you are ovulating. I did 4 rounds...up to a dose of 150mg for 10 days and did not ovulate. Currently waiting for IVF consult. Wish you all the best of luck. If you are ovulating that is the first step. Just BD like crazy and do not lose hope! It can definitely happen for you!


----------



## sportymom

bexxc: Yes i am a success story! I took 3 rounds of 50mg and nothing but bfns, and my first round of 100mg (my fourth round) i got preg with my son. I thought the same thing, and they tested me my fourth round i was ovulating too. Dont loose hope i remember feeling EXACTLY as you do, then in disbelief the bfp came! and i barely had any symtoms except cramping, thought af was coming. Most of the traditional preg. symptoms came after i got my bfp, on 14 days past my 3 day window of bding. ( i didnt do opks then) So dont lose hope! prayers for your fourth round bfp!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Today I took my last pill and this was month four. My donor may not be able to make it home in time though, so we'll see...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Don't lose hope! There are many many many steps left if Clomid seems to not yeild a BFP right away. "Most" doctors will do Clomid for about 6 cycles alone. 
-Then you can move to Clomid & IUI (if you ovulate on your own) if you dont.....
-Clomid(or Femara) & HCG Trigger (aka ovulation inducer) & IUI if it fails....
-Clomid(or Femara) & HCG Trigger & Follistim (Follicle growth hormone) & IUI if it fails....
-IVF

Clomid alone definitely can yeild BFP's ... my previous TTC buddy got her BFP off the first cycle of Clomid. I also heard preseed works great with Clomid. But just know that there are plan b's, c's, d's etc if it doesn't work. 

PMA is HUGE! Remain positive :)


----------



## bexxc

thanks ladies! it's great to hear that i still have a chance...however small i feel it is. first pill of this cycle today. really hoping for a miracle!

cupcake: good luck! maybe this is our month!


----------



## brittsho

Its SO hard not to give up hope! 

We have been trying for over 2 years, so I know how you feel when people say "it will happen, don't worry". 

I went off BC May 2009 & didn't get a real period until November 2010! Prior to that period, my doc had put me on a few rounds of provera & clomid - didn't O all 3 times. I decided to try it once more, so this will technically be my fourth round. I am taking my first pill tomorrow (5/13) Keeping my fingers crossed...try to stay positive doll!


----------



## bexxc

thanks brittsho...and gl with your fourth round. i'm still waiting around to o...about a week to go!


----------



## Mommyagain

I got prego with my son on my fifth round of clomid. I ovulated on 1 and second round. Didn't third so they upped dose. Ovulated fourth and fifth...and got my bfp on cd30 of my fifth round!! :) I am now ttc baby #2 and have done two rounds of clomid and I am not ovulating. When af arrives I will be taking 150mg on cd5-9. I hope I ovulate. Don't you give up because not everyone conceives by their third or fourth round!


----------



## brittsho

bexxc - how long are your cycles normally?

Mine are 40-45 days, so I'm curious if my 21day progesterone check will be accurate since I normally wouldnt be due to O until CD25? Ugh this is all so frustrating!!! ](*,)


----------



## bexxc

brittsho said:


> bexxc - how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> Mine are 40-45 days, so I'm curious if my 21day progesterone check will be accurate since I normally wouldnt be due to O until CD25? Ugh this is all so frustrating!!! ](*,)

with the clomid, my cycles are 35 days...i o on day 21. 
if your cycles are that long, i agree that your 21 day blood work would not be accurate. you should definitely discuss that w/your doc!
w/o the clomid, have no cycle at all because i don't o. originally, my doc told me that if i lost some weight i'd start to o on my own again. 30 lbs later and into normal bmi and nothing! 
i totally understand your frustration! it just gets worse every month of bfns! if i didn't have bnb to vent, i'd probably lose it...er...lose it worse than i already have! :blush:


----------



## sunshine314

Hi girls, just thought I would add my two cents too. I have been ttc since May 2010. After VERY irregular periods and finding out I wasn't ovulating, my FS put me on clomid at the beginning of february (50mg). 

My cycles range from 28 days to 35 days depending on the month. In February, I ovulated, triggered, and actually got a BFP (which ended in a chemical pregnancy). Since then I was on 50 mg in March (2 follies but BFN) and 50mg in April (one follie BFN). This month I got boosted up to 75mg and so far things are progressing slowly (as they normally do on my right side). I go back on Wednesday for a scan and blood work. 

I am feeling the same as you girls. If this cycle doesn't work, I may try one more and get asked to get bumped up to 100mg. Then I will move onto injectibles. I am just so tired of waiting and hoping and then getting disappointed every single month.


----------



## bexxc

hi sunshine. hoping for the best for you. i have my fingers, toes, and every other crossable body part crossed right now as i just got my peak on cbfm this morning! hope we all get our (sticky) bfps soon!


----------



## IndieGirl

Did you get your bfp on the 4th round?


----------



## bexxc

nope- i didn't get my bfp until march of the following year. we had taken a break from treatments and were 2 days away from starting downregging for icsi when we got our first surprise. eli was born in november 2012. i figured after 2 years of mostly unsuccessful ttc that birth control post pregnancy was unnecessary, which facilitated our second surprise. i just found out in august that i'm expecting again- completely naturally. 

i owe it all to forcing my dh to quit drinking.


----------



## sunshine314

I got my BFP in November of 2011...with IVF/ISCI. 

Indiegirl - good luck with ttc. It is a long drawn out battle of patience and strong will. Fingers crossed that you get a healthly little bean to stick soon. 

On antoher note, you can tell from my siggie that I am pregnant again (this time it happened naturally)! I think pregnancy knocked my hormones into gear as after I had my first baby I started ovulating on my own (which never happened before).


----------

